# صور كنائس مسيحية حول العالم



## jojo_angelic (21 فبراير 2010)

كنيسة هالكريمور في ايسلندا






كاتدرائية لاس لاجاس في كولومبيا






معبد مار كيلداس في فرنسا





كنيسة مار يوسف الاوكرانية في امريكا






كنيسة بليغرامك في المانيا






كنيسة الحجر في المانيا






كنيسة غرونديفج في الدنمارك





كاتدرائية زيباكيورا في كولومبيا






كنيسة مار كيوركيس في اثيوبيا


كاتدرائية مار بسيلس في روسيا





كنيسة بيسيلكا دو هيغوي في جمهورية الدومنيكان






كاتدرائية ساجرادا فاميلا في اسبانيا






كنيسة الخضراء في الارجنتين





كنيسة بورغند ستاف في نرويج






كاتدرائية دومو في ايطاليا





كنيسة باواي في الفلبين






كنيسة ميخائيل الذهبية في اوكرانيا






كنيسة مار كيوركيس في اثيوبيا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*كنايس حلوة جدا
ثانكس​*


----------



## hany_assi (26 فبراير 2010)

بصراحه موضوع رائع جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2010)

*كنائس فى منتهى الجمال والرووووعه
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 مارس 2010)

كلهم ارووووووووووع من بعض بجد تسلم ايــــــــــــدك


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

*



شكرا لصور الكنائس الجميله
جدا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك


​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ياجوجو
روووووووعة جدا
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

